# PowerBook G4 bloqué sur la pomme au démarrage



## shlag (31 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour à tous!
Je vous explique mon problème: mon PB G4 bloque sur le logo de la pomme au démarage (la pomme s'affiche, se décale légérement vers le bas, et puis plus rien)
Le même problème à surement déjà du être traité, mais j'ai pas trouvé de solution pour l'instant.

Voila ce que j'ai essayé:
° Zapper la PRAM
° Reset nvram depuis Open Firmware
° Commande - S, Commande - V: rient n'est pris en compte, l'ordi bloque avant
° Impossible aussi de démarer sur un quelconque CD en appuyant sur C

J'ai tenté un test matériel avec les cd fournis en démarant en appuyant sur alt, mais impossible de lancer le test hardware, il me dit que c'est pas le bon CD :/

Je suis ouvert à toute proposition!

Bonne journée


----------



## us20cent (9 Août 2008)

Salut!!!

J'ai exactement le même probleme que toi!!! Par contr emoi j'ai changé le disque dur il ya environ un mois, mais jusque la tout marchais trés bien...

Ca n'arrive pas à démarer avec les cd non plus.....

Merci d'avance!, bye


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2008)

Ton problème a lieu alors que la petite roue commence à tourner ou avant ?


----------



## us20cent (9 Août 2008)

Pour moi c'est avant, la petite roue n'aparrait même pas....


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2008)

us20cent a dit:


> Pour moi c'est avant, la petite roue n'aparrait même pas....


D'accord donc c'est soi un problème de programme interne (mais si tu as réinitialisé la PRAM, on ne peut pas en faire plus) soit un problème matériel.
As-tu changer quelque chose ? mémoire vive ? disque dur ? 
As-tu relier à ton ordinateur un périphérique supplémentaire ?


----------



## us20cent (10 Août 2008)

Pour ma part, j'ai changé le disque dur, il ya environ un mois, et tout marchais bien... Ya aussi la batterie qui ne marche plus mais je pense pas que ça joue sur ce probleme....  merci!!


----------



## Francarbo (13 Août 2008)

Bonjour,
Je ne parviens plus à démarrer mon iBook G4 depuis quelques jours. Lui aussi plante au démarrage, c'est à dire qu'il affiche la pomme, parfois la roue, mais pas davantage.
Le disque de diagnostic m'a indiqué que cela est dû au disque dûr. En effet, je sais qu'il est gavé (29Go / 30Go).
D'ailleurs, je suis bien embêté car je souhaite le réparer, voire le changer, sans en perdre le contenu. Est-ce possible ? Est-il trop tard ? Existe-t-il des solutions sans aller chez un répararteur ?
Merci d'avance pour vos contributions.


----------



## Arlequin (13 Août 2008)

Francarbo a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je ne parviens plus à démarrer mon iBook G4 depuis quelques jours. Lui aussi plante au démarrage, c'est à dire qu'il affiche la pomme, parfois la roue, mais pas davantage.
> Le disque de diagnostic m'a indiqué que cela est dû au disque dûr. En effet, je sais qu'il est gavé (29Go / 30Go).
> D'ailleurs, je suis bien embêté car je souhaite le réparer, voire le changer, sans en perdre le contenu. Est-ce possible ? Est-il trop tard ? Existe-t-il des solutions sans aller chez un répararteur ?
> Merci d'avance pour vos contributions.



wow  il est effectivement trop gavé !!! un espace libre de +/- 10% est conseillé ! 

tu peux changer le disque dur par toi même si tu le sens

ce que je te conseille: 

1) achat d'un disque dur de plus haute capacité
2) achat d'un boitier firewire
3) tu mets le nouveau DD dans ton ibook
4) tu fais une belle installation toute propre avec TON disque de MacOs (pas celui d'une autre machine ! )
5) quand ça roule, tu connecte le boitier firewire dans lequel tu auras mis ton ancien DD et là soit tu prends "à la main" les données qui t'intéresse, soit tu lance l'assistant "migration" et tu suis la procédure pour rapatrier ton compte... pour autant que le DD externe fonctionne bien

à suivre....

bonne journée


----------



## Francarbo (13 Août 2008)

Arlequin a dit:


> wow  il est effectivement trop gavé !!! un espace libre de +/- 10% est conseillé !
> 
> tu peux changer le disque dur par toi même si tu le sens
> 
> ...


OK merci... je vais tenter ma chance... c'est quoi la gamme de prix pour ces deux appareils ?


----------



## Arlequin (13 Août 2008)

Francarbo a dit:


> OK merci... je vais tenter ma chance... c'est quoi la gamme de prix pour ces deux appareils ?



va faire un tour sur macway.fr 

et si tu as besoin d'un tuto pour le remplacement du DD, je te conseille ifixit.com 

ps: ibook G4 donc disque ATA pas Sata, idem pour le boitier, regarde du coté de la connectique ATA >>> pour les deux c'est au format 2.5p

exemple de boitier

exemple de DD

au final un peu moins de 100 neuros

à+


----------



## us20cent (18 Août 2008)

personne n'a de solution pour moi? :s


----------



## Arlequin (18 Août 2008)

un peu plus de détails seraient les bienvenus


----------



## us20cent (18 Août 2008)

Arlequin a dit:


> un peu plus de détails seraient les bienvenus



alors, je reprends! 

En fait, j'ai un powerbook G4 12" dont le disque dur a laché en janvier. J'ai changé le disque dur, ya environ deux mois, tout marchait trés bien, et puis l'autre jour, j'ai voulu le rallumer, et il se bloque sur la pomme au démarage, la petite roue n'apparait même pas. J'ai voulu mettre le cd d'instalation, mais il ne se lance pas........

voila .. merci d'avance


----------

